

Ask HN: Do you tend to visit a limited number of websites? - Andrew_Quentin

When I first discovered the internet, I used to go on exploration expeditions, as I had no idea what the internet had to offer, nor really what I wanted.<p>As times have moved on though, I find myself visiting only a limited number of websites, which has almost turned into a habit, and at times actually get bored, but not having the time, have no inclination to go on exploration expeditions.<p>Is the internet becoming dominated by a handful of companies providing limited services? Has it lost its youthful energy of random exploration or experimentation, curiosity fishing expeditions in other words? Is the internet more and more becoming a limited tool, useful for only a limited functions?<p>In summary, practically and realistically speaking, for regular users of the internet, has the internet lost its magic?
======
TGJ
I think I have roughly 10 sites that I visit on a regular basis. The other
sites that I hit are links from the top 10. I only go there long enough to
read whatever article there is and close the page. I rarely use page 2 of
google search unless I'm tracking down an answer to a problem I'm having.

I would say that yes, the magic is gone from the internet, but in it's place I
am left with a fine tuned experience where I don't feel that I'm missing out
on anything.

You might have something on the curiosity front. I don't find myself searching
out random stuff that much anymore. Instead, I seem to rely on websites to
tell me what is interesting. I think that realization is fairly disturbing but
probably a trend overall for everyone.

------
marklabedz
I have roughly 8-10 sites I visit regularly (probably driven by the tiles my
Chrome homepage). When I find something particularly interesting though, my
browsing becomes much more on the "exploration expedition" side. Kind of like
this:
[http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2010/10/21/an_unexpect...](http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2010/10/21/an_unexpected_connection.html)

------
ljf
As work is currently so busy I reckon I only visit 3 sites, HN, Twitter and
Engadget.

It's rare I go to any others, expect via links from the above...

